# The negative psychological side effects of Tren...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, so I've been on Tren-E a while now, and am currently running it @ 600mg PW, along with Mast-E @ 400mg PW. I'd guesstimate I've been on Tren for around 12 weeks, approximately. But exactly how long, I can't remember, as I accidentally destroyed my phone a while back, and that had all my logs on. Anyway, over the past 4 weeks, I've been getting increasingly paranoid, anxious and irrational, questioning EVERYthing, as well as becoming short-fused and angry at the smallest, most insignificant things. I'm literally pi**ed off or feeling depressed three quarters of the day.

Last week, however, everything reached a climatic bout of rage that involved me destroying a door and physically threatening someone who started mouthing off at me unprovoked. No one was harmed, however, and I didn't once want to, or feel like taking things any further than they had already gone. Now, I am normally a calm person, who likes to keep out of everyone's way. I don't go looking for fights, and I will avoid confrontation, if at all possible. Sure, I get angry or irritated like everyone else, but not to these extents, and never on any other compounds.

Unfortunately, however (or fortunately, depending on which way you want to look at it), Tren and I get along very well together in every other aspect, which has brought me to a crossroads. Do I finish up my existing vials of Tren and Mast, and get onto something less psychologically burdening? If so, what? Or is there something else I can stack with Tren, or replace the Mast with, that will either lessen, or completely negate Tren's negative psychological side effects?

DP.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It carries on for months after you stop too lol


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It carries on for months after you stop too lol


F**kin' A! Lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

This is why I use tren a

Get well soon


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Stay on it forever, sounds like it's turned you into a man.

As you are on tren e, it's going to take a little while to exit so drop the dose now, increase the mast if you want. Also proviron can make you happier, so you could take that while your blood levels drop.

Other than that, you could come off altogether... And keep yourself secluded from the world for a while lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Person-dependent. I was on 1.5g Tren E for a decent spell, only side effect was awesomeness


----------



## nosureifsrs (Oct 16, 2013)

Happens to me on test ... just control yourself and dont blame it on the gear.. alot of ppl want to let loose and then blame it on the gear... neve done tren... heard its pretty **** so im gonna lay off it .. but you can quit whenever you want if it gets way too much... you say you are on tren e? so make your decision quick.. if you choose to get off... get off ASAP


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

im a massive cnut to everyone,

then tren makes it worse, it realy does make me a horrible person to everyone, but im ikown for not taking **** and being snappy anyway so nobody realy notices except my mrs,

if i think back the only time me and the mrs argue or go through a bad patch is wilst tren is in the picture, so take from that what u will,

during my last test cruise, i was thinking about proposing to her, shes a gem, this weekend i kicked a hole in the bathroom door at 1 am,

guess what, im on tren :bounce:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been on 1600mg for a few weeks now and the only thing I'm experiencing is growth at a rapid an exponential rate and general awesomeness in the gym :thumb:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

4th week 700mg TrenA, oh my head :crying: but i look ****ing awesome!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

600mg tren A here, fecking awesome

I'm burning fat, hard as a rock and gettin most of my cardio in by sh4gging lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> 600mg tren A here, fecking awesome
> 
> I'm burning fat, hard as a rock and gettin most of my cardio in by sh4gging lol


Mate, when I was on tren last I thought my heart and lungs were going to explode when going at it with the mrs


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Mate, when I was on tren last I thought my heart and lungs were going to explode when going at it with the mrs


Me too mate, I keel over thinking I'm having a heart attack when I'm fin lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Me too mate, I keel over thinking I'm having a heart attack when I'm fin lol


this is comedy,

i came home from work last night late at 8pm and the mrs had bra nickers and heals on behind the front door,

i was like



cant breath !!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> This is why I use tren a


I would, too, but I'm just not a fan of pinning EOD. One of the reasons I was thinking of migrating to Oral Tren, and running a different injectable, such as 1-Test, as my "base".



Sambuca said:


> Get well soon


Cheers, mate.



cas said:


> As you are on tren e, it's going to take a little while to exit so drop the dose now, increase the mast if you want. Also proviron can make you happier, so you could take that while your blood levels drop.


Aren't Mast and Proviron very similar to each other?



cas said:


> Other than that, you could come off altogether... And keep yourself secluded from the world for a while lol


Don't know about that part. Lol.



Huntingground said:


> Person-dependent. I was on 1.5g Tren E for a decent spell, only side effect was awesomeness


I hate you. 



nosureifsrs said:


> Happens to me on test ... just control yourself and dont blame it on the gear.. alot of ppl want to let loose and then blame it on the gear... neve done tren... heard its pretty **** so im gonna lay off it .. but you can quit whenever you want if it gets way too much... you say you are on tren e? so make your decision quick.. if you choose to get off... get off ASAP


Never happened to me on any other compound, mate. It could be due to other factors, sure; like the fact that I'm not even running a TRT dose of Test, and that I'm also on Aromasin @ 25mg EOD and DNP @ 125mg ED.



fletcher1 said:


> im a massive cnut to everyone,
> 
> then tren makes it worse, it realy does make me a horrible person to everyone, but im ikown for not taking **** and being snappy anyway so nobody realy notices except my mrs,
> 
> ...


Do you feel that adding other compounds to Tren either exacerbates its negative psychological side effects, or dampens them? I know a lot of people reckon that stacking Tren with Test, for instance, makes Tren's side effects ten times worse. I'm wondering if there's anything out there that does the opposite, besides getting off Tren, obviously.



Contest said:


> I've been on 1600mg for a few weeks now and the only thing I'm experiencing is growth at a rapid an exponential rate and general awesomeness in the gym :thumb:


I also hate you. 



BetterThanYou said:


> 4th week 700mg TrenA, oh my head :crying: but i look ****ing awesome!


This is the problem with Tren. For me, anyway. Makes you look awesome, improves your training ten fold, but seriously f**ks with your mind in the process.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dark Prowler said:


> I would, too, but I'm just not a fan of pinning EOD. One of the reasons I was thinking of migrating to Oral Tren, and running a different injectable, such as 1-Test, as my "base".
> 
> Cheers, mate.
> 
> ...


Have a read up on tren hex/parabolan and it sides might be worth switching to that for you .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Contest said:


> I've been on 1600mg for a few weeks now and the only thing I'm experiencing is growth at a rapid an exponential rate and general awesomeness in the gym :thumb:


What dose test ?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dark Prowler said:


> Do you feel that adding other compounds to Tren either exacerbates its negative psychological side effects, or dampens them? I know a lot of people reckon that stacking Tren with Test, for instance, makes Tren's side effects ten times worse. I'm wondering if there's anything out there that does the opposite, besides getting off Tren, obviously.
> 
> .


makes no difference to me

ive done one rip 200, so only realy a low dose of tren in there, was a cnut

700mg tren with 250mg test, was a cnut

currently on 1500mg test 600 deca and 450 tren, still a cnut


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Sambuca said:
 

> Have a read up on tren hex/parabolan and it sides might be worth switching to that for you .


I actually wanted to give Tren Hex a go before I went with Enanthate, but couldn't find it anywhere, and was told that even if I could, the price would probably put me off. Hell, Tren-E isn't exactly cheap as it is.



fletcher1 said:


> makes no difference to me
> 
> ive done one rip 200, so only realy a low dose of tren in there, was a cnut
> 
> ...


Lol. Well hey; at least you're honest, mate.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> What dose test ?


Just a mere 400mg per week :whistling:


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

In retrospect; it's not even the aggression issues I have as much of a problem with, but the constant negative thoughts. It's like my mind goes looking for trouble; taking me into the deepest, darkest depths of hell, and leaving me there without a way of getting out.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure caber helped a lot on my last tren a cycle i ran a full 15 weeks of caber 0.5mg twice a week, i cant remember losing my temper once, didn't feel angry and had good mindset through out the cycle.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like you had, or are having a psychotic episode.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Im pretty sure caber helped a lot on my last tren a cycle i ran a full 15 weeks of caber 0.5mg twice a week, i cant remember losing my temper once, didn't feel angry and had good mindset through out the cycle.


Have you ever run Tren without Caber, mate? If so, how did it make you feel versus running it *with* Caber?



latblaster said:


> Sounds like you had, or are having a psychotic episode.


Based on the outburst, the frequent negative thoughts, or both?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Dark Prowler

You had negative & irrational thoughts, & then an outburst of violent rage. This is really not healthy, I've had a psychotic episode, not from taking AAS though.

What thoughts were you having? (If you'd rather not post them, then that's ok.)

Seriously mate, this all sounds a bit too extreme. Leave the stuff alone if it makes you feel like this.

pm me if you want.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> Have you ever run Tren without Caber, mate? If so, how did it make you feel versus running it *with* Caber?
> 
> Iv ran with and without, I find caber gives a calming effect and a slight libido increase.
> 
> Every cycle is different, it's very difficult to compare cycles.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

cas said:


> *Stay on it forever, sounds like it's turned you into a man.*
> 
> As you are on tren e, it's going to take a little while to exit so drop the dose now, increase the mast if you want. Also proviron can make you happier, so you could take that while your blood levels drop.
> 
> Other than that, you could come off altogether... And keep yourself secluded from the world for a while lol


this is true i always measure maniless by how many doors my OH can smash in. So far we are on two.. so he is a manly man


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> what dose test/tren do you tend to use?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

> NI'm not even running a TRT dose of Test, and that I'm also on Aromasin @ 25mg EOD and DP @ 125mg E


why are you running aromasin at 25mg eod when (as you say) you arent even running test at a TRT dose?..... tren and mast dont aromatize.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Dark Prowler
> 
> You had negative & irrational thoughts, & then an outburst of violent rage. This is really not healthy, I've had a psychotic episode, not from taking AAS though.


Tell me about it.  Never experienced the fabled "roid rage" with any other compound in the past, though, which is why I attribute these side effects to Tren. It's very much an emotional roller-coaster. One minute, I'm fine, and the next, I'm feeling like bleughhh. It's a shame, really, because as I said before, aside from the negative psychological side effects, it's a fantastic compound, but the cons just aren't worth it. Guess I'll be going back to more "classic" compounds in the near future, or trying out something like DHB (Dihydroboldenone) instead.



latblaster said:


> What thoughts were you having? (If you'd rather not post them, then that's ok.)


Would prefer not to discuss in an open forum, mate.



latblaster said:


> pm me if you want.


Cheers, mate. Appreciated. 



Dead lee said:


> Iv ran with and without, I find caber gives a calming effect and a slight libido increase.
> 
> Every cycle is different, it's very difficult to compare cycles.


Tempted to give it a go for the last few weeks I've got left of Tren, but will have to read a little more into it.



pugster said:


> why are you running aromasin at 25mg eod when (as you say) you arent even running test at a TRT dose?..... tren and mast dont aromatize.


Because of the small amount of endogenous Testosterone that is still in my system and aromatasing to oestrogen. This caused gynecomastia through Tren's ability to augment oestrogen related side effects. Since taking Aromasin, I've had the gyno under control.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

you must be very E2 sensitive , most gyno problems from tren are caused by it progesterone affinity (hence caber ) , have you ever done a test only cycle? - how much aromasin/adex did you have to use?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

pugster said:


> you must be very E2 sensitive


I think I am.



pugster said:


> most gyno problems from tren are caused by it progesterone affinity (hence caber ) , have you ever done a test only cycle? - how much aromasin/adex did you have to use?


I have, yeah. One of my earlier cycles, many moons ago, was 12 weeks of Test-E @ 500mg PW, and I got gyno from that, too. Ended up controlling it with Adex @ 1mg ED until PCT.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Not sure if you mean me or dark prowler buddy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> ye i was asking you mate lol D:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> im a massive cnut to everyone,
> 
> then tren makes it worse, it realy does make me a horrible person to everyone, but im ikown for not taking **** and being snappy anyway so nobody realy notices except my mrs,
> 
> ...


100% read that as 'i was thinking about poisoning her' hahah :lol:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Won't do it again, turns me (possibly the nicest guy you'll meet) into the biggest c0ck going, hard man syndrome and a total bellend to women...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Tren turns me into a [email protected] I enjoy it, as long as I dont p1ss my Mrs off...


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Im pretty sure caber helped a lot on my last tren a cycle i ran a full 15 weeks of caber 0.5mg twice a week, i cant remember losing my temper once, didn't feel angry and had good mindset through out the cycle.


This is exactly what I was going to suggest. Try using cabergoline next time, run low test, high tren ratio and go for ace or short acting esters it is a hasle to inject but pays off in terms of avoiding sides. I don't even think I will do long acting esters ever again, it took ages for me to get back to normal after my last cycle ended.

Kevin

Kevin


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Lol, just test e 150 mg PW and tren a 700 PW but then added 350mg mast p last 5-6 weeks


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> makes no difference to me
> 
> ive done one rip 200, so only realy a low dose of tren in there, was a cnut
> 
> ...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Kevin Smith said:


> This is exactly what I was going to suggest. Try using cabergoline next time, run low test, high tren ratio and go for ace or short acting esters it is a hasle to inject but pays off in terms of avoiding sides. I don't even think I will do long acting esters ever again, it took ages for me to get back to normal after my last cycle ended.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Kevin


Don't think he's using any test..


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin Smith said:


> This is exactly what I was going to suggest. Try using cabergoline next time


I've still got a few weeks left of Tren and Mast (around 3-4, maybe?), so might just experiment with Caber @ 1mg PW until the end of this cycle to see if it improves things at all.



Dead lee said:


> Don't think he's using any test..


I haven't been on anything Test based for 6 months now. Might be a good time to start. Went from 12 weeks of Anavar, straight into 12 weeks of Tren / Mast. I'm just not the biggest fan of Test, being that I'm so sensitive to oestrogen, and am not entirely convinced that AIs totally prevent fat gain caused by aromatase. With me, at least.


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> I've still got a few weeks left of Tren and Mast (around 3-4, maybe?), so might just experiment with Caber @ 1mg PW until the end of this cycle to see if it improves things at all.
> 
> I haven't been on anything Test based for 6 months now. Might be a good time to start. Went from 12 weeks of Anavar, straight into 12 weeks of Tren / Mast. I'm just not the biggest fan of Test, being that I'm so sensitive to oestrogen, and am not entirely convinced that AIs totally prevent fat gain caused by aromatase. With me, at least.


Hello mate,

Do you get test sides with 200mg or 150mg/week? How about using test just as TRT? My next cycle will be mainly a tren ace stack of about 420mg tren/week with 175mg test prop/week, test is there just to so my d1ck does not die on me. I honestly don't care too much about test when using tren even though test tends to treat me well (little sides).

Keep us posted, and yes definitely add some caber, start with 0.5mg every 3 days or so. See if that improves your mood.

Good luck bro

Kevin


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin Smith said:


> Do you get test sides with 200mg or 150mg/week? How about using test just as TRT? My next cycle will be mainly a tren ace stack of about 420mg tren/week with 175mg test prop/week, test is there just to so my d1ck does not die on me. I honestly don't care too much about test when using tren even though test tends to treat me well (little sides).


I've never actually gone below 500mg Test PW, so wouldn't know, mate. But even the smallest amount of endogenous Test I have left in my system, converting to oestrogen via aromatase, contributed to the gyno I'm now having to control with Aromasin, so I'm guessing that even a TRT dose of Test, if stacked with Tren, would exacerbate the oestrogenic sides ten fold due to progesterone's ability to augment the stimulatory effects of oestrogens in breast tissue growth. @Mars? Correct me if I'm wrong, mate.



Kevin Smith said:


> Keep us posted, and yes definitely add some caber, start with 0.5mg every 3 days or so. See if that improves your mood.


Will do, and I hope so!



Kevin Smith said:


> Good luck bro


Cheers, buddy.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Person-dependent. I was on 1.5g Tren E for a decent spell, only side effect was awesomeness


i cut on 1g and again SHREDDED AWESOMENOUS


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> i cut on 1g and again SHREDDED AWESOMENOUS


Hate you as well.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> Hate you as well.


probably shouldn't add i was on 1g of mast and 150mg of drol a day too


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> probably shouldn't add i was on 1g of mast and 150mg of drol a day too


B*stard! Lol. Though I don't think Mast is causing me any problems on this cycle, but I'm only running it at a relatively meager 400mg PW, so...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> B*stard! Lol. Though I don't think Mast is causing me any problems on this cycle, but I'm only running it at a relatively meager 400mg PW, so...


trying keeping your mast and tren dose equal, what's your test doesd at atm?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> trying keeping your mast and tren dose equal, what's your test doesd at atm?


Well... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/244015-negative-psychological-side-effects-tren-3.html#post4569294


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I remember doing 750mg tren e per week for the first 2 weeks. At week 3 insomnia kicked in big time, dropped down to 600mg and 2 weeks later i was sleeping fine again. But those 2 sleepless weeks .... faaaarrk me. On 500mg tren e now no problems. Also using 1200mg test 600mg eq 50mg winstrol 90mg anavar. Fun times!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

try oral winny at 50mg ed


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> try oral winny at 50mg ed


I'll probably use the Zydex Winny I've already got to bridge between the end of my Tren / Mast cycle, to the start of my 1-Test cycle. How's that sound? Just hoping the DNP I'm on doesn't negate the effects of Winny / 1-Test. So far, Tren and Mast haven't been completely overshadowed by DNP.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was on 400mg Tren E I split up with my ex after 12 years, and the kinds of thoughts I had were so, so dark, things I felt ashamed to be thinking. Paranoid as hell. Generally a wreck.

Thing is even then I knew I wasn't coming off, and to be honest I'm not sure if it was ALL Tren's fault, because before and after I'd gotten over the worse of it I was fine.

I'm constantly looking to try other compounds, but always end up back on Tren...


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i have a love hate relationship with tren.

bad side

breathing is hard

sweat like a pig

dreams are so real

don't sleep, couple of hours a night

ingestion/acid

but i love it:thumb:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> I'll probably use the Zydex Winny I've already got to bridge between the end of my Tren / Mast cycle, to the start of my 1-Test cycle. How's that sound? Just hoping the DNP I'm on doesn't negate the effects of Winny / 1-Test. So far, Tren and Mast haven't been completely overshadowed by DNP.


That is probably due to the fact that Tren is super powerful


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

love how @Contest runs 1.5+ g's a week and complains not one bit

what are you guys - pussys ? 

lol


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> That is probably due to the fact that Tren is super powerful


And compared to Tren; 1-Test stacked with Winny is... ? 



stevieboy100 said:


> love how @Contest runs 1.5+ g's a week and complains not one bit
> 
> what are you guys - pussys ?
> 
> lol


 @Contest must be a freakin' robot. I'm just a meagre cybernetic organism.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> love how @Contest runs 1.5+ g's a week and complains not one bit
> 
> what are you guys - pussys ?
> 
> lol





Dark Prowler said:


> And compared to Tren; 1-Test stacked with Winny is... ?
> 
> @Contest must be a freakin' robot. I'm just a meagre cybernetic organism.


To be honest, I don't know whether this is a good thing or a bad thing lol. I've not known anyone personally to run Tren higher than 1.2g but I thought I'd see whether the extra gear would give better gains or whether it would be a waste.

So far, I have to say the gains have been amazing. I weighed myself again the other day and came in at 97.5kg. Vascularity is awesome, abs are clearly visible and I'm probably looking at my leanest ever.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Contest said:


> To be honest, I don't know whether this is a good thing or a bad thing lol. I've not known anyone personally to run Tren higher than 1.2g but I thought I'd see whether the extra gear would give better gains or whether it would be a waste.
> 
> So far, I have to say the gains have been amazing. I weighed myself again the other day and came in at 97.5kg. Vascularity is awesome, abs are clearly visible and I'm probably looking at my leanest ever.


What lab is your tren?

Just a pop in the dark 1.5g at 97.5kg is not making use of that many androgens, they would be floating around causing havoc lol..I call slightly Underdosed...maybe 1g instead


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> What lab is your tren?
> 
> Just a pop in the dark 1.5g at 97.5kg is not making use of that many androgens, they would be floating around causing havoc lol..I call slightly Underdosed...maybe 1g instead


Using Orbis mate and finding it great. Was on BSI before that which was utter sh*t. Have used ROHM, Pro-Chem, WC, Lixus, Endosyn & Bio-Chem in my time and I have to say, this feels like one of the best Tren I've used.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Contest said:


> Using Orbis mate and finding it great. Was on BSI before that which was utter sh*t. Have used ROHM, Pro-Chem, WC, Lixus, Endosyn & Bio-Chem in my time and I have to say, this feels like one of the best Tren I've used.


Really mate, I second on BSI being ****, I felt feck all from mine

PC tren ace is still one f the most lethal I've used

The best was BURR tho, couldn't breath all day lol


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Really mate, I second on BSI being ****, I felt feck all from mine
> 
> PC tren ace is still one f the most lethal I've used
> 
> The best was BURR tho, couldn't breath all day lol


I was so p*ssed off with BSI as the doses on the labels were super high which almost gave a placebo effect. You wanted to believe that you were on some super high-dosed sh*t but by the looks of it, there was nothing in them vials.

I myself was lucky but a few of my mates who ran BSI got terrible lumps on their injection sites which caused them an incredible amount of pain for weeks.

Pro-Chem I used to like and used for ages but I felt as time went on, their gear became ever so under-dosed. You could argue by saying this could be due to me being on gear for so long but once I switched brands, my gains went back back up. Since then I haven't used PC.

Never had the pleasure of using BURR but I've only ever heard good things about them.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Orbis tren is evil check avi lol


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

chiqui said:


> Orbis tren is evil check avi lol


I know what you mean mate :tongue:


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Contest said:


> I know what you mean mate :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 138468


Nice!

The missus hates me at tho mo as i **** the bed wet thru as i rotate frm eavh corner of the bed constantly searchin for dry patches throughout the nite lmao


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

chiqui said:


> Nice!
> 
> The missus hates me at tho mo as i **** the bed wet thru as i rotate frm eavh corner of the bed constantly searchin for dry patches throughout the nite lmao


Tren or no Tren, I'm a sweaty c*nt 24/7 lol. My Mrs also absolutely hates it. Her side of the bed looks nice and pristine whereas my side looks like something has rotted on it :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Orbis ace is the devil's urine. It totally fvcks me up

When I first ran tren I remember reading about how bad the side effects were and during my earlier use with tren I was thinking I dont know what all the fuss is about, as it really wasn't that bad.

And then you try orbis and totally understand what everyone was banging on about. If they manage to keep the quality where it is then I can see orbis making some good business


----------



## Hoppla (Apr 28, 2013)

Feck, I was so upset last night for unknown reasons (on tren). I woke up took a pizz and almost fainted on my way back to bed. I felt my heart wanted to pop out of my chest with crazy shakes/coldness. Had feeling I was going to die lol. I decided to go to hospital immediately because my BP was high.

My BP was measured on 140/90. Dokter asked me: Do you use anabolics? I said no lol...Next time I'm better prepared!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hoppla said:


> Feck, I was so upset last night for unknown reasons (on tren). I woke up took a pizz and almost fainted on my way back to bed. I felt my heart wanted to pop out of my chest with crazy shakes/coldness. Had feeling I was going to die lol. I decided to go to hospital immediately because my BP was high.
> 
> My BP was measured on 140/90. Dokter asked me: Do you use anabolics? I said no lol...Next time I'm better prepared!


Sounds a bit like a panic attack


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> And compared to Tren; 1-Test stacked with Winny is... ?
> 
> @Contest must be a freakin' robot. I'm just a meagre cybernetic organism.


Not as powerful but still good stuff. Very good stuff.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Contest said:


> To be honest, I don't know whether this is a good thing or a bad thing lol. I've not known anyone personally to run Tren higher than 1.2g but I thought I'd see whether the extra gear would give better gains or whether it would be a waste.


It's a good thing, mate. Trust me. Lol. I would like to be more "robot". 



theBEAST2002 said:


> Not as powerful but still good stuff. Very good stuff.


Well hey, I look forward to trying out 1-Test. Should be a nice change. What sort of dosages should I be looking at if running on its own with Winny?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Just thought id drop my 2 cents in here.

Ive ran tren several times before, all great results of course, all the usual good tren effects, but I dont suffer from the negative sides from tren or AAS really at all for that matter, bar gyno if i dont run a AI etc of course.

However, i have been on a tren cycle before and 100% noticed that my temper was shorter, I was far more easy so snap onto someone, although im quite a calm person generally it deffinatly had to make me think twice before I opened my mouth and a splurge of swear words scream out haha.

But to be honest OP, mate its gaining muscle at the end of the day, if its causing you to have dramatic effects eg breaking/smashing up stuff, if its interfering with your personal life / friends etc then it isnt worth it.

They dont deserve all the stupid negativity, anger that you and im sure plenty of others on here give out from using tren.

If you have a mrs's also, this is more generally for everyone, one day she wont put up with it and will walk, and im sure late at night youll think about it and how it wasnt worth it for that great tren feeling for a few months.

Dont get me wrong here, ive been a **** on tren before, and I didnt like it, it didnt scare me what I did, but I noticed it was that, and im a arrogent f**ker haha...

Trens great, but make sure you control it, dont let it control you.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Also this for those who have brought up BSI a few posts up, slightly off topic apologies, just recieved a 'new batch' of BSI TMTE swapped out for free for my old ones that apparently where bunk according to others.

Has anyone had any experience with these? Clear vials/green tops.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hoppla said:


> Feck, I was so upset last night for unknown reasons (on tren). I woke up took a pizz and almost fainted on my way back to bed. I felt my heart wanted to pop out of my chest with crazy shakes/coldness. Had feeling I was going to die lol. I decided to go to hospital immediately because my BP was high.
> 
> My BP was measured on 140/90. Dokter asked me: Do you use anabolics? I said no lol...Next time I'm better prepared!


I had this a month back on tren it made me stop cycle caused a right scene as it was in town centre


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> It's a good thing, mate. Trust me. Lol. I would like to be more "robot".
> 
> Well hey, I look forward to trying out 1-Test. Should be a nice change. What sort of dosages should I be looking at if running on its own with Winny?


I would advise the following sorta cycle for your first with 1-Test:

1-Test @600mg pw 1-10

Test E @500mg-600mg pw 1-10

O Winny @50mg ed 5-13

***PCT***

Unless you B&C then no need to bother with bridging to PCT .


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

lewishart said:


> But to be honest OP, mate its gaining muscle at the end of the day, if its causing you to have dramatic effects eg breaking/smashing up stuff, if its interfering with your personal life / friends etc then it isnt worth it.
> 
> They dont deserve all the stupid negativity, anger that you and im sure plenty of others on here give out from using tren.
> 
> If you have a mrs's also, this is more generally for everyone, one day she wont put up with it and will walk, and im sure late at night youll think about it and how it wasnt worth it for that great tren feeling for a few months.


I agree wholeheartedly, which is why I will be giving Tren a rest for a while after I'm done with this vial. I'm definitely not one of those boneheaded individuals who can't see the wood for the trees.

If and when I revisit Tren, I'd most likely limit its cycle length to 8 weeks -- 10 weeks maximum -- as this is about when the psychological effects start to manifest themselves for me, and would contemplate running Ace, as opposed to Enanthate, despite hating the injection frequency, just so that I can come off it quicker if I need to. I'd also consider running a higher dose from the start, perhaps around 900mg PW, to make the most out of it in the shortest time. May even try One Rip, or Super Rip instead.



theBEAST2002 said:


> I would advise the following sorta cycle for your first with 1-Test:
> 
> 1-Test @600mg pw 1-10
> 
> ...


Out of interest; what are the benefits of running Test with DHB? Besides keeping the libido ticking over, of course. Just always a little dubious of Test.

Also, AIs and / or SERMs; would Adex @ 1mg EOD suffice for such a cycle for someone who only has to *look* at a vial of Test to get gyno and gain fat? Or should I be looking at other anti-oestro compounds / protocols?



theBEAST2002 said:


> Unless you B&C then no need to bother with bridging to PCT .


I will be, mate. Not taking a break this time until I've surpassed my goals.

Should I move the Winny to the beginning of the cycle instead, or is it best left towards the end to bridge over into whatever I decide to cruise with? If the latter, is there anything you'd recommend I run at the beginning to kickstart the cycle? I could always run Winny throughout, unless it's likely to turn my liver into a hockey puck...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, which is why I will be giving Tren a rest for a while after I'm done with this vial. I'm definitely not one of those boneheaded individuals who can't see the wood for the trees.
> 
> If and when I revisit Tren, I'd most likely limit its cycle length to 8 weeks -- 10 weeks maximum -- as this is about when the psychological effects start to manifest themselves for me, and would contemplate running Ace, as opposed to Enanthate, despite hating the injection frequency, just so that I can come off it quicker if I need to. I'd also consider running a higher dose from the start, perhaps around 900mg PW, to make the most out of it in the shortest time. May even try One Rip, or Super Rip instead.
> 
> ...


If your super sensitive to estro related side effects then i would advice lowering test to 250mg and try high anabolic route instead. Something like this:

Test E @250mg pw 1-10

npp @150mg eod 1-12

1-Test @200mg eod 1-10

Winny @50mg ed 6-14

Try something like this instead, no need for an AI in this cycle, although having some caber *on hand* is advised.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> If your super sensitive to estro related side effects then i would advice lowering test to 250mg and try high anabolic route instead. Something like this:
> 
> Test E @250mg pw 1-10
> 
> ...


Even though I've used NPP before, and got along well with it, I'd prefer not to run a short ester compound at this point, due to the frequency in pinning. I'm getting fed up with jabbing once a week, as it is. I think three times a week would send me over the edge... BUT, that could be the Tren talking.  I'd be happy running good ol' Nandrolone Decanoate.



theBEAST2002 said:


> Try something like this instead, no need for an AI in this cycle, although having some caber *on hand* is advised.


Isn't Caber strictly used to prevent lactation caused by 19-nor compounds? I've always understood that there is no such thing as progesterone / progestin induced gynecomastia, and that it is always as a result of excess oestrogen. I know this is something @Mars is quite passionate in discussing. Lol.

I'm intrigued, though; won't Deca augment the oestrogenic side effects of Test, in the same way Tren will, necessitating the use of an AI, even if running Test at a low TRT style dose? For example; I managed to get gyno from Tren only, and if progesterone / progestin induced gyno is impossible, my endogenous Test clearly wasn't shut down by Tren, and was still aromatasing to oestrogen. The only thing that got it under control was running Aromasin @ 25mg EOD.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

i am sure part of the reason you feel as dark as you do is the fact you have no test in ur system why not do test p @ 100mg a week split into eod day shots stick with the aromasin you may find this along with the caber allieviates some of the symptoms?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

tommygunnz said:


> i am sure part of the reason you feel as dark as you do is the fact you have no test in ur system why not do test p @ 100mg a week split into eod day shots stick with the aromasin you may find this along with the caber allieviates some of the symptoms?


You're probably right. I'm starting to believe Test offers more benefits than the libido supporting effects that it's largely promoted for. Wouldn't want to do Test Prop again, though. Did a six week cycle of Test Prop 200 a couple years back, three shots a week, and did NOT get along well with it. Vowed never to touch the stuff again. Enanthate or Cypionate, however, no problem. I sometimes wonder if the Aromasin is having a negative effect on my mind, too, being that it kills up to, what, 80% of one's oestrogen? And I'm already not going to be producing much as it is.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> Even though I've used NPP before, and got along well with it, I'd prefer not to run a short ester compound at this point, due to the frequency in pinning. I'm getting fed up with jabbing once a week, as it is. I think three times a week would send me over the edge... BUT, that could be the Tren talking.  I'd be happy running good ol' Nandrolone Decanoate.
> 
> Isn't Caber strictly used to prevent lactation caused by 19-nor compounds? I've always understood that there is no such thing as progesterone / progestin induced gynecomastia, and that it is always as a result of excess oestrogen. I know this is something @Mars is quite passionate in discussing. Lol.
> 
> I'm intrigued, though; won't Deca augment the oestrogenic side effects of Test, in the same way Tren will, necessitating the use of an AI, even if running Test at a low TRT style dose? For example; I managed to get gyno from Tren only, and if progesterone / progestin induced gyno is impossible, my endogenous Test clearly wasn't shut down by Tren, and was still aromatasing to oestrogen. The only thing that got it under control was running Aromasin @ 25mg EOD.


19-nors are progestrone based compounds and progestrone is a female hormone. when taking a lot of these substances there is a risk of increased levels of these hormones. All female hormones have been proven to induce gynocomastia (depending on dosage, which female hormone and genetics). Unless Mars has stumbled upon a really new study that conclusively proves otherwise then i will continue to beleive that progestrone is evil stuff.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> 19-nors are progestrone based compounds and progestrone is a female hormone. when taking a lot of these substances there is a risk of increased levels of these hormones. All female hormones have been proven to induce gynocomastia (depending on dosage, which female hormone and genetics). Unless Mars has stumbled upon a really new study that conclusively proves otherwise then i will continue to beleive that progestrone is evil stuff.


Well, you may be onto something, as I've recently begun developing gyno behind my right nipple after managing to get rid of the gyno I initially developed behind my left nipple, and this is whilst being on Aromasin at 25mg EOD and just starting my first week of Caber at 0.5mg twice PW. What confuses me is; how did Aromasin get rid of the gyno I got initially, yet allow gyno to develop behind my right nipple? Unless the gyno I developed behind my left nipple was caused by oestrogen, and the other by progesterone...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> Well, you may be onto something, as I've recently begun developing gyno behind my right nipple after managing to get rid of the gyno I initially developed behind my left nipple, and this is whilst being on Aromasin at 25mg EOD and just starting my first week of Caber at 0.5mg twice PW. What confuses me is; how did Aromasin get rid of the gyno I got initially, yet allow gyno to develop behind my right nipple? Unless the gyno I developed behind my left nipple was caused by oestrogen, and the other by progesterone...


how often do you get your bloods taken? it'll help to build a picture of whats happening within your body. you can also get your milk ducts removed as well, something to bear in mind next time you see the doctor.


----------

